# BuildClean Dust Collector filters



## bill_1918 (1 mo ago)

I purchased a BuildClean dust collector several years ago and it has worked great. I called the manufacturer to get replacement filters and found out they are out of business and no longer support the equipment. I still have a few of the outer filters but need the HEPA filter. Does anybody know where I could find a HEPA replacement filter? Perhaps a filter manufacturer that could make them for me?


----------



## QC Inspector (26 d ago)

Welcome to the forum.

You could try Wynn. Air Quality Filters & Filtration Systems - Wynn Environmental

Or. Filter Professor

Pete


----------



## bill_1918 (1 mo ago)

Thank you. I emailed both companies.


----------



## QC Inspector (26 d ago)

You're welcome.

Pete


----------

